# ماهو الدوبلكس



## eng.amani (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 


اخواني الكرام اريد معلومات عن مباني ال " الدوبلكس "


اعرف انها انواع من الفيلات واعتقد طابقين مشتركين بدر هذا هو الدوبلكس ومامميزاته وفارقه عن العادي وكيف ممكن يكون عادي ونحوله دوبلكس ؟؟​


----------



## حبوكا (8 يناير 2011)

بالضبط زى ما انت قولت 
هى شقق او فيلات بها دورين مندمجين مع بعضهم كدور واحد لتكون شقة واحدة او فيلا واحدة


----------



## eng.amani (9 يناير 2011)

اشكرك على المرور 

طيب لو عندي شقتين فوق بعض هل مسموح لي ان احولهما الى دوبلكس


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يناير 2011)

ممكن التكسير في السقف وعمل سلم خشبي خفيف يصل الطابقين ببعض 
لكن الدوبليكس يحتاج لترخيص


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أختي الفاضلة أن نظام الدوبلكس يقصد به ان تكون الفيلا من دورين بسلم داخلي بحيث يستخدم الارضي صالونات واستقبال ومطبخ 
العلوي اجنحة نوم 
وهذا ينتشر في الساحل الشمالي من مصر على سبيل المثال


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

eng.amani قال:


> اشكرك على المرور
> 
> طيب لو عندي شقتين فوق بعض هل مسموح لي ان احولهما الى دوبلكس


 
ممكن بأن تكسري في السقف جزء وتعملي سلم ولو سلم خشبي بحيث لا يأخذ حيز من الفراغ السفلي


----------



## eng.amani (9 يناير 2011)

التكسير يعني لايؤثر ف الاحمال وتوزيعها 
؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يناير 2011)

> التكسير يعني لايؤثر ف الاحمال وتوزيعها
> ؟؟


يكون التكسير بطريقة لا تسبب تصدع ويكون في مكان آمن قدر الممكن وبفتحة صغيرة قدر الممكن ويكون السقف منفذ حسب أصول الصناعة ولا يتم التحميل بسلم ثقيل خرساني وبيمشي الحال


----------



## eng.amani (9 يناير 2011)

طيب

ايمن يمكن اختيار المكان ليكون شكله مناسب وطبعا مع مراعاة الناحية الانشائية
وهل هو مكلف


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

السلم الخشبي لا يكون مكلف


----------

